# my pigeon likes my friend more than me



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,I adopted my 8 month old pigeon last July & I think he likes my friend more than me.I've been working with this bird to tame him & recently he tried mating with my friend's hand.He'll still let me hold him.What should I do to keep the bird liking me?Any help would be appreciated,thank you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

What kind of pigeon ? Can you describe what he was doing that makes you think he was trying to 'mate' ?

Does he dislike you ? Or just prefer your friend ?


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Might be the color of clothes that you wear is spooking him. If I wear solid color shirts my birds seem more at ease. If if wear shirts with vertical stripes they seem to be a little more restless and don't seem to recognize me. I usually wear restful colors like light blues,greens, etc. It's the striped ones that seem to make them suspicious. This is just a shot in the dark but you never know what a bird is thinking.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

grifter said:


> Might be the color of clothes that you wear is spooking him. If I wear solid color shirts my birds seem more at ease. If if wear shirts with vertical stripes they seem to be a little more restless and don't seem to recognize me. I usually wear restful colors like light blues,greens, etc. It's the striped ones that seem to make them suspicious. This is just a shot in the dark but you never know what a bird is thinking.



I haven't noticed that with my pigeons but my doves go crazy when I wear orange or red and my cockatiel goes into panick when I wear striped clothes.

Reti


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

*pigeon likes my friend more than me*

My pigeon is West of England tumbler mix.He has foot feathers.He was rubbing vent on my friends hand.He still lets me hold him sometimes,so I think he might like me a little but I think prefers my friend hope this helps Jaye,thank you.I don't think it's the color of clothes I'm wearing because I've never seen him react badly to what I'm wearing.Thank you grifter & Reti.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have you thought about getting him/her a pigeon mate?


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi spirit wings.I actually am thinking on getting him a mate.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Hi spirit wings.I actually am thinking on getting him a mate.


good, he needs one.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sometimes birds pick their people. 

I know a rose cockatoo who only likes 3 people out of the 10 or 15 who care for him (he's a zoo bird.) He will only let those three people work with him or pet him without biting (and biting hard!) I was lucky when I interned there because he took a shine to me and would ask me to scratch his head, but the day my mom visited he did not like her. Mom is usually better with birds than I am, she even raised her own cockatiel by hand years ago, so it was odd to see him dislike her so completely. 

I have also noticed that my male ringneck dove, Edmund is much more partial to my boyfriend than he is to me. He "happy dances" with his feet more for my boyfriend, and actually regurgitated for him once--making very earnest efforts to share.


----------

